# How do you get your previous supervisor to...



## McEngr (May 1, 2007)

How do you get your previous supervisor to sign your experience verification form. I live out of state (about 2300 miles away) from this person. He was the last one to fill out my form for my in state record. We didn't hit it off, and I feel that he's dragging his feet on this one. It's been nearly two months and I've already written him a letter asking to respectfully be prompt. No response. I'm starting to get a little miffed, but I was wondering if anyone else has had a tactic to get a similar person off of their butts to do be prompt and courteous.

Peace,

McE


----------



## Slugger926 (May 1, 2007)

McEngr said:


> How do you get your previous supervisor to sign your experience verification form. I live out of state (about 2300 miles away) from this person. He was the last one to fill out my form for my in state record. We didn't hit it off, and I feel that he's dragging his feet on this one. It's been nearly two months and I've already written him a letter asking to respectfully be prompt. No response. I'm starting to get a little miffed, but I was wondering if anyone else has had a tactic to get a similar person off of their butts to do be prompt and courteous.
> Peace,
> 
> McE


Legally, he can only answer yes or no to your work. You might need to talk to an attorney.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2007)

I found that NCEES was fairly flexible with the whole record establishing process. Perhaps you could contact the HR rep from that company and have that person verify your time with the firm?


----------



## Road Guy (May 1, 2007)

^-- yes I think thats the best course of action.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 1, 2007)

Fortunately I was close with my old boss and have kept in touch, and only left the firm in '05. But my branch office disappeared and the parent company was taken over, so if I hadn't still been in contact with him I'm not sure what I would have done.

I couldn't imagine what I would have gone through trying to verify experience from some small time firm 20 years ago that closed shop way back when and the supervisor had since deceased or some extreme case like that.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

McEngr --

Did you ever finish establishing your NCEES Record ?? I just noticed that if you are a 'newly' licensed engineer (less than 1 yr) that the application is discounted 33% - only $100. Just curious to see if you ever found resolution. :reading:

JR


----------



## civilsid (Jun 24, 2007)

That was my biggest problem showing experience. See, I started my engineering career at $12 an hour and was bumped up to $14 in 90 days but then left to go work for another company that hired me on at $17 and they gave me a raise over the next year to about $20. Then I left that company and went to work for a third company that paid me $24 when I started and $27 when I left.

While employed by each company, there was a big push to get me licensed. WHen I left, it was like, Fuck you, you don't work here anymore, by the way good luck getting references.

I did of course eventually get all 4 Civil P.E. references but it was a pain in the ass. Plus now I have several people on my list that will definitely NOT be getting Christmas cards this year.

I think it is equally unethical to try to block somebody from getting licensed as much as it is unethical to sign for somebody that you honestly do not think is qualified.


----------



## irisheng (Jun 24, 2007)

civilsid said:


> That was my biggest problem showing experience. See, I started my engineering career at $12 an hour and was bumped up to $14 in 90 days but then left to go work for another company that hired me on at $17 and they gave me a raise over the next year to about $20. Then I left that company and went to work for a third company that paid me $24 when I started and $27 when I left.
> While employed by each company, there was a big push to get me licensed. WHen I left, it was like, Fuck you, you don't work here anymore, by the way good luck getting references.
> 
> I did of course eventually get all 4 Civil P.E. references but it was a pain in the ass. Plus now I have several people on my list that will definitely NOT be getting Christmas cards this year.
> ...


People can be so damn petty sometimes. If the guy is qualified sign for him whether you like him or not. If he is not qualified and do not like the guy tell him you feel he isn't qualified and won't sign for him. People should grow some balls and be mature and do what is professional. If a guy I didn't like, but felt was qualified as an engineer asked me, I'd sign for him no problem. I wouldn't write a novel glorifing him as an engineer but just give a simple "let him test" sounds like you must of worked with a bunch of spineless douchebags


----------

